# kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.



## Reiti no.1 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
seid 50 Jahren haben meine Großeltern einen Weiher, dieser ist ca. 150mx60m breit. 
Die ursprüngliche Gewässertiefe ist von damal angeblich 2-2,5m durch Schlamm auf 0,5- max 1,5 gesunken. 
Ich würde ihn gerne retten weil ich denke wenn es so weiter geht ist es in 5 Jahren nur noch ein Sumpf. 
An dem Weiher fließt gleich ein Bach vorbei (1,5-2m breit), der Wasserstand des Weiher ist abhängig vom Wasserstand im Bach, es sind dazwischen nur 3m Ufer.
Wie gehe ich kostengünstig vor, wäre gut wenn ich Schlamm rausbekomme aber ich weiß nicht wie


----------



## Syntac (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*

Ist ein Weiher oder ein Teich? wobei 9000qm nicht unbedingt so klein sind.


----------



## Cobrafant (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*

kostengünstig wird bei der Größe schwierig...
Ausbaggern, Aushub entsorgen (dürfen) - das wird alles nicht ganz billig werden, aber wohl die sinnvollste Lösung sein.


----------



## Heidechopper (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*

Vorausgesetzt, der Weiher hat einen Ablauf-Mönch mit 2 (!) Bretterlagen. Die sind wichtig. Das Ablaufgitter in der vorderen Bretterreihe unten halb im Schlamm anordnen und so den Ablauf von unten erzwingen. (Das Wasser läuft unten in den Mönch, steigt zwischen den Bretterreihen hoch und läuft oben über; dabei zieht es peu-a-peu den Schlamm mit.
Es sollte aber reichlich Durchfluss da sein! Auf diese Art und Weise kannst Du in 1-2 Jahren zwischen 0,5 und 1 Meter mehr Wassertiefe erreichen, da der übrige Schlamm nach und nach nachrutscht. Ich habe so was schon einmal mit einem wesentlich größeren Weiher gemacht.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*

Hallo Rolf das funktioniert gut, aber man braucht m.E. drei Bretterrinnen im Mönch. Bei uns wird die zweite und dritte Reihe dann mit Sägespänen abgedichtet. Im letzten oberen Brett wird eine 5cm dicke Lehmabdeckung angebracht, damit der Überlauf die Sägespäne nicht ausspült.


----------



## Reiti no.1 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*

Ich habe leider keinen Ablauf, wird auch nicht so einfach machbar sein oder ? ich meine ich könnte eine Art Graben zum Bach anlegen aber ob das was bringt.


----------



## feko (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*

Schlamm im Bach zu entsorgen ist aber auch nicht grade toll.
Nehme an der Weiher wird aus Grundwaaser gespeist,zulauf hat er ja nicht,oder ?
Sicher nicht wenn er keinen Ablauf hat =)
Wenn man ihn also ausbaggert möchte darf man denke ich Pumpen wie ein Weltmeister...dürfte neben einem Bach nicht ganz einfach sein.
vg


----------



## Reiti no.1 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*

Ja er wird durch Grundwasser gespeißt. 
Ausbaggern wird so schnell nicht gehen, vielleichtm mal in 2-3 Jahren.
Ansonsten was kann man machen. 
Es sind viele Sträucher um den Weiher rum, sollte ich alle wegschneiden ?
Seerosen sind auch viele drin belegen ca. 1/2 der Wasserhälfte die könnte ich mit einer Kette rausreisen.


----------



## Reiti no.1 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*

Ja die Seerosen sind Wild, aber der Weiher steht auf einem privat Gelände, die werde ich doch aus meinem Weiher entnehmen können, wenn es mehr werden ist bald alles bedeckt und die Fische sterben


----------



## Bungo (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*

So traurig das für dich sein mag, aber die Wahrheit sieht so aus.

Wenn du den Schlamm entfernen willst musst du den Teich ausbaggern. Anders geht das nicht, Biomasse löst sich nicht so einfach in Luft aus.
Nachdem du das Ausbaggern bezahlt hast muss der Schlamm entsorgt werden. Oftmals wird er als Sondermüll eingestuft was richtig teuer wird.

Einen Graben zu ziehen und alles wegzuspülen würde ich gar nicht erst in Erwägung ziehen. Damit verstößt du auf jeden Fall gegen das Baurecht, Naturschutzgesetz und gegen das Wasserrecht. Das könnte teuer werden 

Gewässer zu erhalten und zu pflegen kostet nunmal Geld, auch wenn das oft sehr ärgerlich ist.
Den anderen Gewässerbesitzern geht das in der Regel nicht anders.


----------



## Reiti no.1 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*

Ja ich sehe das es ohne Kosten nicht geht.
Meine Großeltern sind viel zu alt sich darum zu kümmern, meine Eltern und Onkel nutzen den Weiher nicht, sind keine Angler und kennen sich nicht aus. Ich bin der einzigste der dort viel Zeit verbringt. Und mit 23 Jahren investiert man ein paar Tausend Euro lieber wo anders


----------



## Bungo (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Ja ich sehe das es ohne Kosten nicht geht.
> Meine Großeltern sind viel zu alt sich darum zu kümmern, meine Eltern und Onkel nutzen den Weiher nicht, sind keine Angler und kennen sich nicht aus. Ich bin der einzigste der dort viel Zeit verbringt. Und mit 23 Jahren investiert man ein paar Tausend Euro lieber wo anders



Bin selbst 23 Jahre und weiß wie das ist  Es kostet halt viel Zeit und Geld wenn man sich den Luxus eines eigenen Gewässers erfüllen will.

Alternative 1: Investieren und Geld über Tageskarten einnehmen.
Alternative 2: "Mitpächter" suchen die dann auch angeln dürfen und die Kosten teilen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*

Teichschlamm ist kein Sondermüll sondern ein vorzüglicher Dünger für die Landwirtschaft!

Aber siehe mal hier:

www.soell-fischzucht.de


----------



## Bungo (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Teichschlamm ist kein Sondermüll sondern ein vorzüglicher Dünger für die Landwirtschaft!




Das ist definitiv ein super Dünger. 
Oftmals ist der Schlamm aber belastet und muss extra entsorgt werden. Viele düngen damit trotzdem ihre Felder, keine Frage, aber offiziell muss das Zeug fachgerecht entsorgt werden.

In gewissen Gewässern wo sich z.B. Schwermetalle ablagern können sollte man außerdem genauer nachdenken ob man damit düngen will.


----------



## feko (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*

Gehen wir mal von aus er machts inoffiziell.
Er muß jemanden haben der nen ordentlichen Bagger bedienen kann-mit nem 2 tonnen Bagger ists da nicht getan =)
Er braucht jemanden der Radlader fährt,oder tuts selber-
aber das wichtigste-wo bringt er den Aushub hin-inoffiziell zu nem befreundeten Bauern?Kann man es auf Großelterns Areal unterbringen?
Mal folgende Rechnung:angenommen er möchte 8000 m ² 1 meter tief ausheben-das sind 8000 m³ =)
Auf einen 4 Achser gehen ca 16 m³-
das sind 500 LKW-
Jetzt einfach mal rechnen was das so kostet,Kostenvoranschläge einholen(Pumpen,Maschinen,Fahrer)
und die Entsorgung.
Hoffe meine Rechnugn stimmt so =)
Achso,ist das Gelände denn mit Maschinen ordentlich zugänglich?
vg


----------



## Syntac (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*

Da hast Du schon recht... Und noch dazu Weiher und kein Teich... Nix mit trockenlegen... Da brauchst's Schwimmbagger..


----------



## feko (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*

meinste so schnelll kann man gar nicht pumpen wie es nachläuft?


----------



## Syntac (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*

jup, vor allem hast Du ja nicht eine dicke Schicht festen Schlamm und darüber dann Wasser, das ist ja alles verwässert und muss erstmal durchtrocknen.
Meiner lag 2 Monate halbwegs trocken, und gingen trotzdem nur ca. 12cbm pro LKW bei 16cbm Ladevolumen, sonst wärs drüber raus geschwappt. 
So sah meiner nach ca. 2 Monaten aus...


----------



## Heidechopper (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: kleinen Weiher wie kostengünstig retten.*

@ossipeter. Richtig, man braucht eigentlich 3 Bretterlagen. Aber es geht auch bei zweien; -wichtig ist, das die innere Lage satt abdichtet. Wir nahmen dazu Rauspund-Bretter.


----------

